# Solved: Error #132 (WoW)



## Songdingo (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello,

recently I've been receiving a WoW error #132 whenever trying to log my main character. This doesn't happen with other characters. I've skimmed through the web but only found rather vague posts with no proper fixes regarding the issue. It seems to be pretty common though! I didn't do anything major prior to this happening nor was there a patch applied, I just tried to log back in and bam, the error pops up.

Specs using TSG SysInfo:

OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista Home Premium , Service Pack 2, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X3 710 Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 3
RAM: 8189 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 220, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 469457 MB, Free - 124965 MB; D: Total - 469408 MB, Free - 459926 MB; 
Motherboard: Acer, FRX780M, , U00Y091902044
Antivirus: Lavasoft Ad-Watch Live! Anti-Virus, Disabled

I'm also using Avira Antivir and the Ad-Watch Live! is actually enabled, no idea why it doesn't detect those however.

Here's the report I get:

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program:	C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0023:007F2783

The instruction at "0x007F2783" referenced memory at "0x00000008".
The memory could not be "read".

WoWBuild: 13329
Settings: 
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "-1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "1"
SET installType "Retail"
SET locale "enGB"
SET patchlist "enGB.patch.battle.net:1119/patch"
SET coresDetected "3"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET videoOptionsVersion "4"
SET movie "0"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "1"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0"
SET farclip "727"
SET gxResolution "1920x1080"
SET gxTripleBuffer "1"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET accounttype "LK"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.39999997615814"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.39999997615814"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET particleDensity "60"
SET groundEffectDist "160"
SET realmName "Daggerspine"
SET gameTip "91"
SET timingTestError "0"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET movieSubtitle "1"
SET Sound_ZoneMusicNoDelay "1"
SET OutboundChatVolume "1"
SET InboundChatVolume "1"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "1"
SET Sound_EnableSoundWhenGameIsInBG "1"
SET Sound_OutputQuality "2"
SET accountList "!ZOROJEE69|WoW1|WoW2|WoW3|WoW4|"
SET screenshotQuality "8"
SET specular "1"
SET groundEffectDensity "64"
SET projectedTextures "1"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET PushToTalkButton "'"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET textureFilteringMode "3"
SET extShadowQuality "1"
SET showChatIcons "1"
SET Sound_EnableErrorSpeech "0"
SET spellEffectLevel "25"
SET uiScale "0.71111111111111"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET playIntroMovie "4"
SET terrainMipLevel "0"
SET rippleDetail "1"
SET reflectionMode "0"
SET weatherDensity "1"
SET showItemLevel "1"
SET ShowAllSpellRanks "0"
SET equipmentManager "1"
SET questLogCollapseFilter "-1"
SET previewTalents "1"
SET maxFPS "120"
SET graphicsQuality "3"
SET bloatthreat "0"
SET bloatTest "1"
SET gxVSync "0"
SET componentTextureLevel "9"
SET shadowTextureSize "2048"
SET enterWorld "1"
SET useUiScale "1"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET Sound_EnableAmbience "0"
SET Sound_NumChannels "64"

----------------------------------------
GxInfo
----------------------------------------
GxApi: D3D9
Shader Model: 3_0
Vertex: vs_3_0
Pixel: ps_3_0
Adapter Count: 1

Adapter 0 (primary):
Driver: nvd3dum.dll
Version: 8.17.0012.6099
Description: NVIDIA GeForce GT 220
DeviceName: \\.\DISPLAY1

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
x86 Registers
----------------------------------------

EAX=00000000 EBX=00000000 ECX=14A91B00 EDX=00000000 ESI=0687FB24
EDI=00000BF1 EBP=00FAF130 ESP=00FAF0C4 EIP=007F2783 FLG=00010246
CS =0023 DS =002B ES =002B SS =002B FS =0053 GS =002B

----------------------------------------
Stack Trace (Manual)
----------------------------------------

Address Frame Logical addr Module

Showing 59/59 threads...

--- Thread ID: 5164 [Current Thread] ---
007F2783 00FAF130 0001:004F1783 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0032A52C 00FAF14C 0001:0002952C C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0032C9D7 00FAF1D8 0001:0002B9D7 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0032A803 00FAF1F4 0001:00029803 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00336366 00FAF208 0001:00035366 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00329B53 00FAF264 0001:00028B53 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0032A9F9 00FAF28C 0001:000299F9 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
003363BD 00FAF2B8 0001:000353BD C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0069F4E9 00FAF2EC 0001:0039E4E9 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0069F5C2 00FAF30C 0001:0039E5C2 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00420224 00FAF32C 0001:0011F224 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00420A4D 00FAF344 0001:0011FA4D C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0043EC3F 00FAF364 0001:0013DC3F C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0032A52C 00FAF380 0001:0002952C C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0032C9D7 00FAF40C 0001:0002B9D7 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0032A803 00FAF428 0001:00029803 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00336366 00FAF43C 0001:00035366 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00329B53 00FAF498 0001:00028B53 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0032A9F9 00FAF4C0 0001:000299F9 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
003363BD 00FAF4EC 0001:000353BD C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0086901B 00FAF520 0001:0056801B C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0032A52C 00FAF53C 0001:0002952C C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0032CA63 00FAF5C8 0001:0002BA63 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0032A803 00FAF5E4 0001:00029803 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00336366 00FAF5F8 0001:00035366 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00329B53 00FAF654 0001:00028B53 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0032A9F9 00FAF67C 0001:000299F9 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
003363BD 00FAF6A8 0001:000353BD C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0069F4E9 00FAF6DC 0001:0039E4E9 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0069FE28 00FAF70C 0001:0039EE28 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006A00AA 00FAF730 0001:0039F0AA C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006A0854 00FAF744 0001:0039F854 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00367E3C 00FAF8F0 0001:00066E3C C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00367EE7 00FAF910 0001:00066EE7 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00739D4F 00FAF9E4 0001:00438D4F C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0073A7C7 00FAFA10 0001:004397C7 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00664CCF 00FAFA38 0001:00363CCF C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00666F59 00FAFA54 0001:00365F59 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00703619 00FAFA84 0001:00402619 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007005D1 00FAFAA0 0001:003FF5D1 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00701BAD 00FAFAC0 0001:00400BAD C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00701CDA 00FAFB14 0001:00400CDA C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00701D21 00FAFB2C 0001:00400D21 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
003079B8 00FAFBC0 0001:000069B8 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
76CAECCB 00FAFBCC 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 00FAFC0C 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 00FAFC24 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 3860 ---
73D5179D 0401FA94 0001:0000079D C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
76E21693 0401FB14 0001:00000693 C:\Windows\syswow64\WS2_32.dll
7592E9A9 0401FE6C 0001:0000D9A9 C:\Windows\syswow64\WININET.dll
7594DEAB 0401FE74 0001:0002CEAB C:\Windows\syswow64\WININET.dll
76CAECCB 0401FE80 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 0401FEC0 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 0401FED8 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6656 ---
75C9AB60 0466FE54 0001:0000AB60 C:\Windows\syswow64\RPCRT4.dll
75C9AB26 0466FEC0 0001:0000AB26 C:\Windows\syswow64\RPCRT4.dll
75CA33F6 0466FEC8 0001:000133F6 C:\Windows\syswow64\RPCRT4.dll
75CA33B5 0466FEE8 0001:000133B5 C:\Windows\syswow64\RPCRT4.dll
75CA341D 0466FEF4 0001:0001341D C:\Windows\syswow64\RPCRT4.dll
76CAECCB 0466FF00 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 0466FF40 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 0466FF58 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 4912 ---
76CAECCB 049BF9F8 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 049BFA38 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 049BFA50 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6800 ---
76CAECCB 051FFB74 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 051FFBB4 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 051FFBCC 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 2044 ---
76C311D8 0545F86C 0001:000011D8 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
0063C5C0 0545F8A4 0001:0033B5C0 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0064034A 0545F8B8 0001:0033F34A C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084ADBE 0545F8F0 0001:00549DBE C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084AE66 0545F8FC 0001:00549E66 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
76CAECCB 0545F908 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 0545F948 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 0545F960 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6148 ---
76C311D8 055BFD2C 0001:000011D8 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
00636C17 055BFD5C 0001:00335C17 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0064034A 055BFD70 0001:0033F34A C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084ADBE 055BFDA8 0001:00549DBE C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084AE66 055BFDB4 0001:00549E66 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
76CAECCB 055BFDC0 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 055BFE00 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 055BFE18 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6804 ---
76C311D8 050BF970 0001:000011D8 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
0064CA5E 050BF9B0 0001:0034BA5E C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0064034A 050BF9C4 0001:0033F34A C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084ADBE 050BF9FC 0001:00549DBE C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084AE66 050BFA08 0001:00549E66 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
76CAECCB 050BFA14 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 050BFA54 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 050BFA6C 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6828 ---
76C311D8 057FFB48 0001:000011D8 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
0064CA5E 057FFB88 0001:0034BA5E C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0064034A 057FFB9C 0001:0033F34A C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084ADBE 057FFBD4 0001:00549DBE C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084AE66 057FFBE0 0001:00549E66 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
76CAECCB 057FFBEC 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 057FFC2C 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 057FFC44 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 984 ---
76C311D8 0599FBD4 0001:000011D8 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
0063C5C0 0599FC0C 0001:0033B5C0 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0064034A 0599FC20 0001:0033F34A C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084ADBE 0599FC58 0001:00549DBE C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084AE66 0599FC64 0001:00549E66 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
76CAECCB 0599FC70 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 0599FCB0 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 0599FCC8 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 7116 ---
76C30C88 080FFE3C 0001:00000C88 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
10002AC8 080FFE58 0001:00001AC8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Xfire\xfire_toucan_43094.dll
76CAECCB 080FFE64 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 080FFEA4 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 080FFEBC 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6952 ---
76C311D8 0AF8F800 0001:000011D8 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
6D5FCE43 0AF8F81C 0001:0010BE43 C:\Windows\system32\d3d9.dll
6D5FCE97 0AF8F824 0001:0010BE97 C:\Windows\system32\d3d9.dll
76CAECCB 0AF8F830 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 0AF8F870 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 0AF8F888 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6956 ---
76C311D8 0B16F97C 0001:000011D8 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
0060B581 0B16F98C 0001:0030A581 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0065BB92 0B16F9E8 0001:0035AB92 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0064034A 0B16F9FC 0001:0033F34A C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084ADBE 0B16FA34 0001:00549DBE C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084AE66 0B16FA40 0001:00549E66 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
76CAECCB 0B16FA4C 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 0B16FA8C 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 0B16FAA4 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6960 ---
76C30C88 0B2EFADC 0001:00000C88 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
006D60BD 0B2EFAE8 0001:003D50BD C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0044C46C 0B2EFB0C 0001:0014B46C C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
003BCA59 0B2EFB34 0001:000BBA59 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
76CAECCB 0B2EFB40 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 0B2EFB80 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 0B2EFB98 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6968 ---
76C30C88 0B49FE30 0001:00000C88 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
006D60BD 0B49FE3C 0001:003D50BD C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0044C46C 0B49FE60 0001:0014B46C C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
003BCA59 0B49FE88 0001:000BBA59 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
76CAECCB 0B49FE94 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 0B49FED4 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 0B49FEEC 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6972 ---
76C30C88 0B6DFAEC 0001:00000C88 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
006D60BD 0B6DFAF8 0001:003D50BD C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0044C46C 0B6DFB1C 0001:0014B46C C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
003BCA59 0B6DFB44 0001:000BBA59 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
76CAECCB 0B6DFB50 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 0B6DFB90 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 0B6DFBA8 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6996 ---
76C30C88 0394FD88 0001:00000C88 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
00621104 0394FDA8 0001:00320104 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0064034A 0394FDBC 0001:0033F34A C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084ADBE 0394FDF4 0001:00549DBE C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084AE66 0394FE00 0001:00549E66 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
76CAECCB 0394FE0C 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 0394FE4C 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 0394FE64 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6748 ---
76C311D8 0BF3FD80 0001:000011D8 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
003C0020 0BF3FD90 0001:000BF020 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00673EE2 0BF3FDA8 0001:00372EE2 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
003BCA59 0BF3FDD0 0001:000BBA59 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
76CAECCB 0BF3FDDC 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 0BF3FE1C 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 0BF3FE34 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6736 ---
76C311D8 0C51FB54 0001:000011D8 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
003C0020 0C51FB64 0001:000BF020 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0039289C 0C51FB80 0001:0009189C C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
003BCA59 0C51FBA8 0001:000BBA59 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
76CAECCB 0C51FBB4 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 0C51FBF4 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 0C51FC0C 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6364 ---
76C34832 07ECF668 0001:00004832 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
73ED1344 07ECF680 0001:00000344 C:\Windows\system32\dsound.dll
73ED2E0C 07ECF7A0 0001:00001E0C C:\Windows\system32\dsound.dll
73ED5469 07ECF7D0 0001:00004469 C:\Windows\system32\dsound.dll
76CAECCB 07ECF7DC 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 07ECF81C 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 07ECF834 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 3716 ---
76C34832 11A8F7AC 0001:00004832 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
73ED1344 11A8F7C4 0001:00000344 C:\Windows\system32\dsound.dll
73ED2E0C 11A8F8E4 0001:00001E0C C:\Windows\system32\dsound.dll
73ED2D8D 11A8F92C 0001:00001D8D C:\Windows\system32\dsound.dll
73ED28CA 11A8F948 0001:000018CA C:\Windows\system32\dsound.dll
76CAECCB 11A8F954 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 11A8F994 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 11A8F9AC 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 4852 ---
76C30C88 11BFFAA4 0001:00000C88 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
008CA92D 11BFFAB0 0001:005C992D C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
008CAD8C 11BFFAC4 0001:005C9D8C C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
76CAECCB 11BFFAD0 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 11BFFB10 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 11BFFB28 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5340 ---
76CAECCB 11D3F808 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 11D3F848 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 11D3F860 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 3136 ---
76C34832 11E6FA48 0001:00004832 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
73ED3DC1 11E6FA78 0001:00002DC1 C:\Windows\system32\dsound.dll
73ED6187 11E6FA8C 0001:00005187 C:\Windows\system32\dsound.dll
76CAECCB 11E6FA98 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 11E6FAD8 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 11E6FAF0 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5564 ---
76C30C88 11F8F77C 0001:00000C88 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
008CA92D 11F8F788 0001:005C992D C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
008CAD8C 11F8F79C 0001:005C9D8C C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
76CAECCB 11F8F7A8 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 11F8F7E8 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 11F8F800 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 2644 ---
76C311D8 131CFAE0 0001:000011D8 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
003C0020 131CFAF0 0001:000BF020 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00565A19 131CFB2C 0001:00264A19 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
76CAECCB 131CFB38 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 131CFB78 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 131CFB90 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 1788 ---
76C311D8 1374FAE4 0001:000011D8 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
003C0020 1374FAF4 0001:000BF020 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0045C8D5 1374FB0C 0001:0015B8D5 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0045CA41 1374FB18 0001:0015BA41 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
003BCA59 1374FB40 0001:000BBA59 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
76CAECCB 1374FB4C 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 1374FB8C 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 1374FBA4 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 1652 ---
76C34832 1395F978 0001:00004832 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
0045D0EC 1395FBD0 0001:0015C0EC C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0045C79E 1395FBDC 0001:0015B79E C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
003BCA59 1395FC04 0001:000BBA59 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
76CAECCB 1395FC10 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 1395FC50 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 1395FC68 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 3556 ---
76E68F86 1359F9A0 0001:00008F86 C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll
76E68FCF 1359F9BC 0001:00008FCF C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll
0063E885 1359F9F0 0001:0033D885 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0064034A 1359FA04 0001:0033F34A C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084ADBE 1359FA3C 0001:00549DBE C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084AE66 1359FA48 0001:00549E66 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
76CAECCB 1359FA54 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 1359FA94 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 1359FAAC 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5168 ---
76C311D8 1552FF40 0001:000011D8 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
0090DD45 1552FF5C 0001:0060CD45 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
008CAAC9 1552FF6C 0001:005C9AC9 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
008CAD50 1552FF80 0001:005C9D50 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
76CAECCB 1552FF8C 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 1552FFCC 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 1552FFE4 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 2764 ---
76E68F86 156FFD4C 0001:00008F86 C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll
76E68FCF 156FFD68 0001:00008FCF C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll
0063E885 156FFD9C 0001:0033D885 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0064034A 156FFDB0 0001:0033F34A C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084ADBE 156FFDE8 0001:00549DBE C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084AE66 156FFDF4 0001:00549E66 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
76CAECCB 156FFE00 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 156FFE40 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 156FFE58 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 304 ---
76C311D8 157FF960 0001:000011D8 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
0090DD45 157FF97C 0001:0060CD45 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
008CAAC9 157FF98C 0001:005C9AC9 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
008CAD50 157FF9A0 0001:005C9D50 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
76CAECCB 157FF9AC 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 157FF9EC 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 157FFA04 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 1656 ---
6E412191 1592FD18 0001:00001191 C:\Windows\System32\MMDevApi.dll
6E411F7F 1592FD20 0001:00000F7F C:\Windows\System32\MMDevApi.dll
76CAECCB 1592FD2C 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 1592FD6C 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 1592FD84 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 1264 ---
76E68F86 1707F748 0001:00008F86 C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll
76E68FCF 1707F764 0001:00008FCF C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll
0063E885 1707F798 0001:0033D885 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0064034A 1707F7AC 0001:0033F34A C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084ADBE 1707F7E4 0001:00549DBE C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084AE66 1707F7F0 0001:00549E66 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
76CAECCB 1707F7FC 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 1707F83C 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 1707F854 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 3640 ---
76C311D8 1726F7CC 0001:000011D8 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
66EE1506 1726F7E4 0001:003D0506 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
66EE1402 1726F7F4 0001:003D0402 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
670B304D 1726F82C 0001:005A204D C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
670B30F5 1726F838 0001:005A20F5 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
76CAECCB 1726F844 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 1726F884 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 1726F89C 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5316 ---
76C311D8 173DFC1C 0001:000011D8 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
66EE1506 173DFC34 0001:003D0506 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
66EE1402 173DFC44 0001:003D0402 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
670B304D 173DFC7C 0001:005A204D C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
670B30F5 173DFC88 0001:005A20F5 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
76CAECCB 173DFC94 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 173DFCD4 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 173DFCEC 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5728 ---
76C311D8 1760F7F0 0001:000011D8 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
66EE1506 1760F808 0001:003D0506 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
66EE1402 1760F818 0001:003D0402 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
670B304D 1760F850 0001:005A204D C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
670B30F5 1760F85C 0001:005A20F5 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
76CAECCB 1760F868 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 1760F8A8 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 1760F8C0 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5196 ---
76E68F86 17F8FEA8 0001:00008F86 C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll
74A4A62F 17F8FEEC 0001:0000962F C:\Windows\system32\DINPUT8.dll
76CAECCB 17F8FEF8 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 17F8FF38 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 17F8FF50 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5124 ---
76C311D8 1A5EF970 0001:000011D8 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
66EE1506 1A5EF988 0001:003D0506 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
66EE1402 1A5EF998 0001:003D0402 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
670B304D 1A5EF9D0 0001:005A204D C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
670B30F5 1A5EF9DC 0001:005A20F5 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
76CAECCB 1A5EF9E8 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 1A5EFA28 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 1A5EFA40 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 2436 ---
76C311D8 1A71FA84 0001:000011D8 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
66EE1506 1A71FA9C 0001:003D0506 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
66EE1402 1A71FAAC 0001:003D0402 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
670B304D 1A71FAE4 0001:005A204D C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
670B30F5 1A71FAF0 0001:005A20F5 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
76CAECCB 1A71FAFC 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 1A71FB3C 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 1A71FB54 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5400 ---
76C311D8 1A91F9FC 0001:000011D8 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
66EE1506 1A91FA14 0001:003D0506 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
66EE1402 1A91FA24 0001:003D0402 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
670B304D 1A91FA5C 0001:005A204D C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
670B30F5 1A91FA68 0001:005A20F5 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
76CAECCB 1A91FA74 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 1A91FAB4 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 1A91FACC 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5584 ---
76C311D8 1ABEF8AC 0001:000011D8 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
66EE1506 1ABEF8C4 0001:003D0506 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
66EE1402 1ABEF8D4 0001:003D0402 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
670B304D 1ABEF90C 0001:005A204D C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
670B30F5 1ABEF918 0001:005A20F5 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
76CAECCB 1ABEF924 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 1ABEF964 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 1ABEF97C 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6492 ---
76C30C88 229EFC4C 0001:00000C88 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
63D85DAD 229EFC58 0001:00154DAD C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D80E1F 229EFC74 0001:0014FE1F C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D85D86 229EFC8C 0001:00154D86 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
73AE29BB 229EFCC4 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
73AE2A47 229EFCD8 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
7777D24D 229EFD18 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 229EFD30 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 7024 ---
76C30C88 22C9FB70 0001:00000C88 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
63D85DAD 22C9FB7C 0001:00154DAD C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D80E1F 22C9FB98 0001:0014FE1F C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D85D86 22C9FBB0 0001:00154D86 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
73AE29BB 22C9FBE8 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
73AE2A47 22C9FBFC 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
7777D24D 22C9FC3C 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 22C9FC54 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5368 ---
76C30C88 235CF9A4 0001:00000C88 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
63D85DAD 235CF9B0 0001:00154DAD C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D80E1F 235CF9CC 0001:0014FE1F C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D85D86 235CF9E4 0001:00154D86 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
73AE29BB 235CFA1C 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
73AE2A47 235CFA30 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
7777D24D 235CFA70 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 235CFA88 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 3056 ---
76C30C88 22E1FBA8 0001:00000C88 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
63D85DAD 22E1FBB4 0001:00154DAD C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D80E1F 22E1FBD0 0001:0014FE1F C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D85D86 22E1FBE8 0001:00154D86 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
73AE29BB 22E1FC20 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
73AE2A47 22E1FC34 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
7777D24D 22E1FC74 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 22E1FC8C 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5432 ---
76C30C88 237AFCF0 0001:00000C88 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
63D85DAD 237AFCFC 0001:00154DAD C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D80E1F 237AFD18 0001:0014FE1F C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D85D86 237AFD30 0001:00154D86 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
73AE29BB 237AFD68 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
73AE2A47 237AFD7C 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
7777D24D 237AFDBC 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 237AFDD4 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5136 ---
76C30C88 22F5F87C 0001:00000C88 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
63D85DAD 22F5F888 0001:00154DAD C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D80E1F 22F5F8A4 0001:0014FE1F C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D85D86 22F5F8BC 0001:00154D86 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
73AE29BB 22F5F8F4 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
73AE2A47 22F5F908 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
7777D24D 22F5F948 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 22F5F960 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6680 ---
76C30C88 238EFA78 0001:00000C88 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
63D85DAD 238EFA84 0001:00154DAD C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D80E1F 238EFAA0 0001:0014FE1F C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D85D86 238EFAB8 0001:00154D86 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
73AE29BB 238EFAF0 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
73AE2A47 238EFB04 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
7777D24D 238EFB44 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 238EFB5C 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6204 ---
76C30C88 23AAFEC8 0001:00000C88 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
63D85DAD 23AAFED4 0001:00154DAD C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D80E1F 23AAFEF0 0001:0014FE1F C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D85D86 23AAFF08 0001:00154D86 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
73AE29BB 23AAFF40 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
73AE2A47 23AAFF54 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
7777D24D 23AAFF94 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 23AAFFAC 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 2136 ---
76C30C88 23CFFB50 0001:00000C88 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
63D85DAD 23CFFB5C 0001:00154DAD C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D80E1F 23CFFB78 0001:0014FE1F C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D85D86 23CFFB90 0001:00154D86 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
73AE29BB 23CFFBC8 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
73AE2A47 23CFFBDC 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
7777D24D 23CFFC1C 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 23CFFC34 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6352 ---
76C30C88 23F4F9CC 0001:00000C88 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
63D85DAD 23F4F9D8 0001:00154DAD C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D80E1F 23F4F9F4 0001:0014FE1F C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D85D86 23F4FA0C 0001:00154D86 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
73AE29BB 23F4FA44 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
73AE2A47 23F4FA58 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
7777D24D 23F4FA98 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 23F4FAB0 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6348 ---
76C30C88 23E4F90C 0001:00000C88 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
63D85DAD 23E4F918 0001:00154DAD C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D80E1F 23E4F934 0001:0014FE1F C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D85D86 23E4F94C 0001:00154D86 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
73AE29BB 23E4F984 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
73AE2A47 23E4F998 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
7777D24D 23E4F9D8 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 23E4F9F0 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6504 ---
76C30C88 240EF9DC 0001:00000C88 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
63D85DAD 240EF9E8 0001:00154DAD C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D80E1F 240EFA04 0001:0014FE1F C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D85D86 240EFA1C 0001:00154D86 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
73AE29BB 240EFA54 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
73AE2A47 240EFA68 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
7777D24D 240EFAA8 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 240EFAC0 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6500 ---
76C30C88 243DF904 0001:00000C88 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
63D85DAD 243DF910 0001:00154DAD C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D80E1F 243DF92C 0001:0014FE1F C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D85D86 243DF944 0001:00154D86 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
73AE29BB 243DF97C 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
73AE2A47 243DF990 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
7777D24D 243DF9D0 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 243DF9E8 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 4692 ---
76C30C88 245AFA50 0001:00000C88 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
63D85DAD 245AFA5C 0001:00154DAD C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D80E1F 245AFA78 0001:0014FE1F C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D85D86 245AFA90 0001:00154D86 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
73AE29BB 245AFAC8 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
73AE2A47 245AFADC 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
7777D24D 245AFB1C 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 245AFB34 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6284 ---
76C30C88 2426F728 0001:00000C88 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
63D85DAD 2426F734 0001:00154DAD C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D80E1F 2426F750 0001:0014FE1F C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D85D86 2426F768 0001:00154D86 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
73AE29BB 2426F7A0 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
73AE2A47 2426F7B4 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
7777D24D 2426F7F4 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 2426F80C 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5768 ---
76C30C88 2470FCC8 0001:00000C88 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
63D85DAD 2470FCD4 0001:00154DAD C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D80E1F 2470FCF0 0001:0014FE1F C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
63D85D86 2470FD08 0001:00154D86 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll
73AE29BB 2470FD40 0001:000019BB C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
73AE2A47 2470FD54 0001:00001A47 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_d08d7da0442a985d\MSVCR80.dll
7777D24D 2470FD94 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 2470FDAC 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6820 ---
76E68F86 28FDF8F4 0001:00008F86 C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll
76E68FCF 28FDF910 0001:00008FCF C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll
0063E885 28FDF944 0001:0033D885 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0064034A 28FDF958 0001:0033F34A C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084ADBE 28FDF990 0001:00549DBE C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084AE66 28FDF99C 0001:00549E66 C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
76CAECCB 28FDF9A8 0001:0007ECCB C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
7777D24D 28FDF9E8 0001:0006D24D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
7777D45F 28FDFA00 0001:0006D45F C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

----------------------------------------
Stack Trace (Using DBGHELP.DLL)
----------------------------------------

Showing 59/59 threads...

--- Thread ID: 5164 [Current Thread] ---
007F2783 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+2729443 (0x147DE778,0x007F26F0,0x00000001,0x28AAB0A8)

--- Thread ID: 3860 ---
73D5179D mswsock.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000001,0x0401FD44,0x0401FB3C,0x0401FC40)
76E21693 WS2_32.dll select+159 (0x00000001,0x0401FD44,0x0401FB3C,0x0401FC40)
7592E9A9 WININET.dll Ordinal346+1710 (0x0401FE80,0x76CAECCB,0x013B8978,0x0401FEC0)
7594DEAB WININET.dll InternetSetStatusCallbackA+483 (0x013B8978,0x0401FEC0,0x7777D24D,0x013B8978)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x013B8978,0x77674CE4,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x7594DE9E,0x013B8978,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x7594DE9E,0x013B8978,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6656 ---
75C9AB60 RPCRT4.dll NdrOleFree+307 (0x00007530,0x0466FE84,0x0466FE88,0x0466FE9C)
75C9AB26 RPCRT4.dll NdrOleFree+249 (0x0466FEE8,0x75CA33B5,0x013E4AB8,0x00000000)
75CA33F6 RPCRT4.dll RpcServerUnregisterIf+385 (0x013E4AB8,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x013EFE50)
75CA33B5 RPCRT4.dll RpcServerUnregisterIf+320 (0x013DA6A8,0x0466FF00,0x76CAECCB,0x013EFE50)
75CA341D RPCRT4.dll RpcServerUnregisterIf+424 (0x013EFE50,0x0466FF40,0x7777D24D,0x013EFE50)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x013EFE50,0x77004D64,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x75CA3402,0x013EFE50,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x75CA3402,0x013EFE50,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 4912 ---
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x013E5A08,0x77FD481C,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x777C7555,0x013E5A08,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x777C7555,0x013E5A08,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6800 ---
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x04C11EF0,0x76794990,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x73D56488,0x04C11EF0,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x73D56488,0x04C11EF0,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 2044 ---
76C311D8 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x00002458,0xFFFFFFFF,0x039CE070,0x00000000)
0063C5C0 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+934944 (0x039CD6F0,0x00000000,0x039CE070,0x0545F8F0)
0064034A WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+950698 (0x039CE008,0xBBA93FC6,0x00000000,0x039CE070)
0084ADBE WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3091486 (0x00000000,0x0545F908,0x76CAECCB,0x039CE070)
0084AE66 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3091654 (0x039CE070,0x0545F948,0x7777D24D,0x039CE070)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x039CE070,0x76234B6C,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x0084ADE4,0x039CE070,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x0084ADE4,0x039CE070,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6148 ---
76C311D8 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x000021D8,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000,0x038845D0)
00636C17 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+911991 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x0386D668,0x055BFDA8)
0064034A WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+950698 (0x038845D0,0xBBB73A9E,0x00000000,0x0386D668)
0084ADBE WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3091486 (0x00000000,0x055BFDC0,0x76CAECCB,0x0386D668)
0084AE66 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3091654 (0x0386D668,0x055BFE00,0x7777D24D,0x0386D668)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x0386D668,0x763D4C24,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x0084ADE4,0x0386D668,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x0084ADE4,0x0386D668,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6804 ---
76C311D8 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x0000225C,0x00000064,0x00000000,0x03881680)
0064CA5E WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+1001662 (0x03886078,0x00000000,0x0386D888,0x050BF9FC)
0064034A WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+950698 (0x03881680,0xBBE73ECA,0x00000000,0x0386D888)
0084ADBE WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3091486 (0x00000000,0x050BFA14,0x76CAECCB,0x0386D888)
0084AE66 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3091654 (0x0386D888,0x050BFA54,0x7777D24D,0x0386D888)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x0386D888,0x766D4870,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x0084ADE4,0x0386D888,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x0084ADE4,0x0386D888,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6828 ---
76C311D8 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x0000225C,0x00000064,0x00000000,0x03887FB8)
0064CA5E WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+1001662 (0x03886088,0x00000000,0x0386DAA8,0x057FFBD4)
0064034A WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+950698 (0x03887FB8,0xBB933CE2,0x00000000,0x0386DAA8)
0084ADBE WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3091486 (0x00000000,0x057FFBEC,0x76CAECCB,0x0386DAA8)
0084AE66 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3091654 (0x0386DAA8,0x057FFC2C,0x7777D24D,0x0386DAA8)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x0386DAA8,0x76194E08,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x0084ADE4,0x0386DAA8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x0084ADE4,0x0386DAA8,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 984 ---
76C311D8 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x0000247C,0xFFFFFFFF,0x0386DD58,0x00000000)
0063C5C0 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+934944 (0x038860E8,0x00000000,0x0386DD58,0x0599FC58)
0064034A WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+950698 (0x03884708,0xBB753B6E,0x00000000,0x0386DD58)
0084ADBE WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3091486 (0x00000000,0x0599FC70,0x76CAECCB,0x0386DD58)
0084AE66 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3091654 (0x0386DD58,0x0599FCB0,0x7777D24D,0x0386DD58)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x0386DD58,0x76FF4E94,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x0084ADE4,0x0386DD58,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x0084ADE4,0x0386DD58,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 7116 ---
76C30C88 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x000003E8,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x1023CA10)
10002AC8 xfire_toucan_43094.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x1023CA10,0x080FFEA4,0x7777D24D,0x1023CA10)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x1023CA10,0x7B694C80,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x10002A6A,0x1023CA10,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x10002A6A,0x1023CA10,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6952 ---
76C311D8 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x000025B0,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000,0x00000000)
6D5FCE43 d3d9.dll DebugSetLevel+380209 (0x0AF8F830,0x76CAECCB,0x0AC90040,0x0AF8F870)
6D5FCE97 d3d9.dll DebugSetLevel+380293 (0x0AC90040,0x0AF8F870,0x7777D24D,0x0AC90040)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x0AC90040,0x799E4A54,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x6D5FCE8A,0x0AC90040,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x6D5FCE8A,0x0AC90040,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6956 ---
76C311D8 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x000025BC,0xFFFFFFFF,0x0B16F9E8,0x0065BB92)
0060B581 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+734177 (0x00C7B000,0x00000000,0x05F9D130,0x0617B538)
0065BB92 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+1063410 (0x00C7AEB0,0x00000000,0x0617B538,0x0B16FA34)
0064034A WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+950698 (0x05F9D130,0xB5FA3D02,0x00000000,0x0617B538)
0084ADBE WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3091486 (0x00000000,0x0B16FA4C,0x76CAECCB,0x0617B538)
0084AE66 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3091654 (0x0617B538,0x0B16FA8C,0x7777D24D,0x0617B538)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x0617B538,0x787048A8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x0084ADE4,0x0617B538,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x0084ADE4,0x0617B538,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6960 ---
76C30C88 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x00000001,0x0B2EFB0C,0x0044C46C,0x00000001)
006D60BD WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+1564445 (0x00000001,0x000025C8,0x00001B30,0x0641A428)
0044C46C WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0141A410,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x0641A428)
003BCA59 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00B91BA8,0x0B2EFB80,0x7777D24D,0x0641A428)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x0641A428,0x784849A4,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x003BC9C0,0x0641A428,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x003BC9C0,0x0641A428,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6968 ---
76C30C88 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x00000001,0x0B49FE60,0x0044C46C,0x00000001)
006D60BD WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+1564445 (0x00000001,0x000025CC,0x00001B38,0x0641A470)
0044C46C WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0641A458,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x0641A470)
003BCA59 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00B91BC8,0x0B49FED4,0x7777D24D,0x0641A470)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x0641A470,0x782F4CF0,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x003BC9C0,0x0641A470,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x003BC9C0,0x0641A470,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6972 ---
76C30C88 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x00000001,0x0B6DFB1C,0x0044C46C,0x00000001)
006D60BD WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+1564445 (0x00000001,0x000025D0,0x00001B3C,0x0641A488)
0044C46C WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0641A440,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x0641A488)
003BCA59 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00B91BE8,0x0B6DFB90,0x7777D24D,0x0641A488)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x0641A488,0x780B49B4,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x003BC9C0,0x0641A488,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x003BC9C0,0x0641A488,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6996 ---
76C30C88 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x00000064,0x00000000,0x06160298,0x06697118)
00621104 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+823140 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x06160298,0x0394FDF4)
0064034A WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+950698 (0x06697118,0xBD783AC2,0x00000000,0x06160298)
0084ADBE WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3091486 (0x00000000,0x0394FE0C,0x76CAECCB,0x06160298)
0084AE66 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3091654 (0x06160298,0x0394FE4C,0x7777D24D,0x06160298)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x06160298,0x70F24C68,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x0084ADE4,0x06160298,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x0084ADE4,0x06160298,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6748 ---
76C311D8 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x000001A4,0xFFFFFFFF,0x0BF3FDA8,0x00673EE2)
003C0020 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0xFFFFFFFF,0x000025D8,0x00001A5C,0x063F57B8)
00673EE2 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+1162562 (0x00C7C858,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x063F57B8)
003BCA59 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00B91C08,0x0BF3FE1C,0x7777D24D,0x063F57B8)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x063F57B8,0x78954C38,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x003BC9C0,0x063F57B8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x003BC9C0,0x063F57B8,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6736 ---
76C311D8 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x00000190,0xFFFFFFFF,0x0C51FB80,0x0039289C)
003C0020 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0xFFFFFFFF,0x00001A50,0x063F5860,0x000025DC)
0039289C WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x063F5860)
003BCA59 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00B91C28,0x0C51FBF4,0x7777D24D,0x063F5860)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x063F5860,0x7F3749D0,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x003BC9C0,0x063F5860,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x003BC9C0,0x063F5860,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6364 ---
76C34832 kernel32.dll WaitForMultipleObjects+24 (0x00000001,0x07ECF6A0,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
73ED1344 dsound.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000001,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000,0x07ECF6A0)
73ED2E0C dsound.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
73ED5469 dsound.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x035D17F8,0x07ECF81C,0x7777D24D,0x035D17F8)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x035D17F8,0x748A4A38,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x73ED54BD,0x035D17F8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x73ED54BD,0x035D17F8,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 3716 ---
76C34832 kernel32.dll WaitForMultipleObjects+24 (0x00000001,0x11A8F7E4,0x00000000,0x000001F4)
73ED1344 dsound.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000001,0x000001F4,0x00000000,0x11A8F7E4)
73ED2E0C dsound.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x000001F4,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
73ED2D8D dsound.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x035D0834,0x73ED5505,0x00000000)
73ED28CA dsound.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x035D0834,0x11A8F994,0x7777D24D,0x035D0834)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x035D0834,0x62CE4BB0,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x73ED54BD,0x035D0834,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x73ED54BD,0x035D0834,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 4852 ---
76C30C88 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x0000000A,0x11BFFAC4,0x008CAD8C,0x0000000A)
008CA92D WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3614605 (0x0000000A,0x00000000,0x000012F4,0x11BFFAD0)
008CAD8C WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3615724 (0x0DBD0678,0x11BFFB10,0x7777D24D,0x0DBD0678)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x0DBD0678,0x62D94934,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x008CAD10,0x0DBD0678,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x008CAD10,0x0DBD0678,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 5340 ---
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x00000000,0x62B54A6C,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x777BAA23,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x777BAA23,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 3136 ---
76C34832 kernel32.dll WaitForMultipleObjects+24 (0x00000002,0x07CD8284,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
73ED3DC1 dsound.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x07CD8274,0x11E6FA98)
73ED6187 dsound.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x07CD8274,0x11E6FAD8,0x7777D24D,0x07CD8274)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x07CD8274,0x628048FC,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x73ED6161,0x07CD8274,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x73ED6161,0x07CD8274,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 5564 ---
76C30C88 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x0000000A,0x11F8F79C,0x008CAD8C,0x0000000A)
008CA92D WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3614605 (0x0000000A,0x00000000,0x000015BC,0x11F8F7A8)
008CAD8C WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3615724 (0x0DBC7D18,0x11F8F7E8,0x7777D24D,0x0DBC7D18)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x0DBC7D18,0x629E45CC,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x008CAD10,0x0DBC7D18,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x008CAD10,0x0DBC7D18,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 2644 ---
76C311D8 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x000001A0,0xFFFFFFFF,0x131CFB2C,0x00565A19)
003C0020 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000A54,0x12A1A130,0x000026A0)
00565A19 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+55417 (0x00B91C48,0x131CFB78,0x7777D24D,0x12A1A130)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x12A1A130,0x607A495C,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x003BC9C0,0x12A1A130,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x003BC9C0,0x12A1A130,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 1788 ---
76C311D8 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x000026A8,0x000003E8,0x1374FB0C,0x0045C8D5)
003C0020 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x000003E8,0x000006FC,0x12A1A160,0x00002734)
0045C8D5 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x1374FB40,0x003BCA59,0x12BD8758)
0045CA41 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x12BD8758,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x12A1A160)
003BCA59 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00B91C68,0x1374FB8C,0x7777D24D,0x12A1A160)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x12A1A160,0x601249A8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x003BC9C0,0x12A1A160,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x003BC9C0,0x12A1A160,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 1652 ---
76C34832 kernel32.dll WaitForMultipleObjects+24 (0x00000003,0x1395FA9C,0x00000000,0x000001F4)
0045D0EC WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x12A1A178,0x1395FC04,0x003BCA59,0x12BD8748)
0045C79E WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x12BD8748,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x12A1A178)
003BCA59 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00B91C88,0x1395FC50,0x7777D24D,0x12A1A178)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x12A1A178,0x60F34E74,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x003BC9C0,0x12A1A178,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x003BC9C0,0x12A1A178,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 3556 ---
76E68F86 USER32.dll GetClassLongW+299 (0x00002750,0x1359F9E4,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000)
76E68FCF USER32.dll MsgWaitForMultipleObjects+31 (0x00000002,0x1359F9E4,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
0063E885 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+943845 (0x00002740,0x00000000,0x12F5FD18,0x1359FA3C)
0064034A WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+950698 (0x12EEFB50,0xADB53D0A,0x00000000,0x12F5FD18)
0084ADBE WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3091486 (0x00000000,0x1359FA54,0x76CAECCB,0x12F5FD18)
0084AE66 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3091654 (0x12F5FD18,0x1359FA94,0x7777D24D,0x12F5FD18)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x12F5FD18,0x603F48B0,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x0084ADE4,0x12F5FD18,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x0084ADE4,0x12F5FD18,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 5168 ---
76C311D8 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x0000282C,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000,0x14603FA4)
0090DD45 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3890085 (0x12489300,0xFFFFFFFF,0x1552FF80,0x008CAD50)
008CAAC9 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3615017 (0x12489300,0x00000000,0x00001430,0x1552FF8C)
008CAD50 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3615664 (0x14603FA4,0x1552FFCC,0x7777D24D,0x14603FA4)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x14603FA4,0x66344DE8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x008CAD10,0x14603FA4,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x008CAD10,0x14603FA4,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 2764 ---
76E68F86 USER32.dll GetClassLongW+299 (0x00002884,0x156FFD90,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000)
76E68FCF USER32.dll MsgWaitForMultipleObjects+31 (0x00000002,0x156FFD90,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
0063E885 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+943845 (0x0000283C,0x00000000,0x14B1CD18,0x156FFDE8)
0064034A WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+950698 (0x14739F58,0xAB833ADE,0x00000000,0x14B1CD18)
0084ADBE WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3091486 (0x00000000,0x156FFE00,0x76CAECCB,0x14B1CD18)
0084AE66 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3091654 (0x14B1CD18,0x156FFE40,0x7777D24D,0x14B1CD18)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x14B1CD18,0x66094C64,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x0084ADE4,0x14B1CD18,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x0084ADE4,0x14B1CD18,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 304 ---
76C311D8 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x00002854,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000,0x14B9C00C)
0090DD45 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3890085 (0x06162E30,0xFFFFFFFF,0x157FF9A0,0x008CAD50)
008CAAC9 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3615017 (0x06162E30,0x00000000,0x00000130,0x157FF9AC)
008CAD50 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3615664 (0x14B9C00C,0x157FF9EC,0x7777D24D,0x14B9C00C)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x14B9C00C,0x66194BC8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x008CAD10,0x14B9C00C,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x008CAD10,0x14B9C00C,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 1656 ---
6E412191 MMDevApi.dll GetSessionIdFromEndpointId+443 (0x1592FD2C,0x76CAECCB,0x04C5AED0,0x1592FD6C)
6E411F7F MMDevApi.dll UnregisterMediaCallback+460 (0x04C5AED0,0x1592FD6C,0x7777D24D,0x04C5AED0)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x04C5AED0,0x66F44F48,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x6E411F72,0x04C5AED0,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x6E411F72,0x04C5AED0,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 1264 ---
76E68F86 USER32.dll GetClassLongW+299 (0x00002758,0x1707F78C,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000)
76E68FCF USER32.dll MsgWaitForMultipleObjects+31 (0x00000002,0x1707F78C,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
0063E885 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+943845 (0x00002764,0x00000000,0x1486D348,0x1707F7E4)
0064034A WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+950698 (0x14783788,0xA9EB30D2,0x00000000,0x1486D348)
0084ADBE WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3091486 (0x00000000,0x1707F7FC,0x76CAECCB,0x1486D348)
0084AE66 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3091654 (0x1486D348,0x1707F83C,0x7777D24D,0x1486D348)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x1486D348,0x64614A18,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x0084ADE4,0x1486D348,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x0084ADE4,0x1486D348,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 3640 ---
76C311D8 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x000027D8,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000,0x0A470A80)
66EE1506 nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+448678 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x1726F82C,0x670B304D)
66EE1402 nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+448418 (0x0909B264,0xA53BD823,0x00000000,0x00000000)
670B304D nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+2356205 (0x00000000,0x1726F844,0x76CAECCB,0x0A470A80)
670B30F5 nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+2356373 (0x0A470A80,0x1726F884,0x7777D24D,0x0A470A80)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x0A470A80,0x64404AA0,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x670B3073,0x0A470A80,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x670B3073,0x0A470A80,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 5316 ---
76C311D8 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x000027D8,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000,0x0A470CA8)
66EE1506 nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+448678 (0x00000001,0x00000000,0x173DFC7C,0x670B304D)
66EE1402 nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+448418 (0x0909B26C,0xA520DC73,0x00000000,0x00000000)
670B304D nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+2356205 (0x00000000,0x173DFC94,0x76CAECCB,0x0A470CA8)
670B30F5 nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+2356373 (0x0A470CA8,0x173DFCD4,0x7777D24D,0x0A470CA8)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x0A470CA8,0x645B4EF0,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x670B3073,0x0A470CA8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x670B3073,0x0A470CA8,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 5728 ---
76C311D8 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x000027D8,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000,0x0A470ED0)
66EE1506 nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+448678 (0x00000002,0x00000000,0x1760F850,0x670B304D)
66EE1402 nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+448418 (0x0909B274,0xA57DD85F,0x00000000,0x00000000)
670B304D nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+2356205 (0x00000000,0x1760F868,0x76CAECCB,0x0A470ED0)
670B30F5 nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+2356373 (0x0A470ED0,0x1760F8A8,0x7777D24D,0x0A470ED0)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x0A470ED0,0x64064A8C,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x670B3073,0x0A470ED0,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x670B3073,0x0A470ED0,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 5196 ---
76E68F86 USER32.dll GetClassLongW+299 (0x00002940,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF,0x000004FF)
74A4A62F DINPUT8.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x04CFE6C8,0x17F8FF38,0x7777D24D,0x04CFE6C8)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x04CFE6C8,0x649E4D1C,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x74A4A579,0x04CFE6C8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x74A4A579,0x04CFE6C8,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 5124 ---
76C311D8 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x000027EC,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000,0x190CA740)
66EE1506 nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+448678 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x1A5EF9D0,0x670B304D)
66EE1402 nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+448418 (0x0909AFF0,0xA843D9DF,0x00000000,0x00000000)
670B304D nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+2356205 (0x00000000,0x1A5EF9E8,0x76CAECCB,0x190CA740)
670B30F5 nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+2356373 (0x190CA740,0x1A5EFA28,0x7777D24D,0x190CA740)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x190CA740,0x6938480C,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x670B3073,0x190CA740,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x670B3073,0x190CA740,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 2436 ---
76C311D8 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x000027EC,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000,0x190CA968)
66EE1506 nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+448678 (0x00000001,0x00000000,0x1A71FAE4,0x670B304D)
66EE1402 nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+448418 (0x0909AFF8,0xA86CDAEB,0x00000000,0x00000000)
670B304D nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+2356205 (0x00000000,0x1A71FAFC,0x76CAECCB,0x190CA968)
670B30F5 nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+2356373 (0x190CA968,0x1A71FB3C,0x7777D24D,0x190CA968)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x190CA968,0x69174918,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x670B3073,0x190CA968,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x670B3073,0x190CA968,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 5400 ---
76C311D8 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x000027EC,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000,0x190CAB90)
66EE1506 nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+448678 (0x00000002,0x00000000,0x1A91FA5C,0x670B304D)
66EE1402 nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+448418 (0x0909B000,0xA88CDA53,0x00000000,0x00000000)
670B304D nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+2356205 (0x00000000,0x1A91FA74,0x76CAECCB,0x190CAB90)
670B30F5 nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+2356373 (0x190CAB90,0x1A91FAB4,0x7777D24D,0x190CAB90)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x190CAB90,0x69F74890,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x670B3073,0x190CAB90,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x670B3073,0x190CAB90,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 5584 ---
76C311D8 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x000028F8,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000,0x0A510420)
66EE1506 nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+448678 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x1ABEF90C,0x670B304D)
66EE1402 nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+448418 (0x09101084,0xA8A3D903,0x00000000,0x00000000)
670B304D nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+2356205 (0x00000000,0x1ABEF924,0x76CAECCB,0x0A510420)
670B30F5 nvd3dum.dll QueryOglResource+2356373 (0x0A510420,0x1ABEF964,0x7777D24D,0x0A510420)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x0A510420,0x69D84B40,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x670B3073,0x0A510420,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x670B3073,0x0A510420,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6492 ---
76C30C88 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x149A7638,0x9C4C887D,0x00000000,0x00000000)
73AE29BB MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+59 (0x00000000,0x76CAECCB,0x0360C1A8,0x229EFD18)
73AE2A47 MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+199 (0x0360C1A8,0x51F84F3C,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360C1A8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360C1A8,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 7024 ---
76C30C88 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x149A7628,0x9C1B8F51,0x00000000,0x00000000)
73AE29BB MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+59 (0x00000000,0x76CAECCB,0x0360C3D0,0x22C9FC3C)
73AE2A47 MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+199 (0x0360C3D0,0x51AF4E18,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360C3D0,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360C3D0,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 5368 ---
76C30C88 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x149A74F8,0x9D8E8EA5,0x00000000,0x00000000)
73AE29BB MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+59 (0x00000000,0x76CAECCB,0x0360C1A8,0x235CFA70)
73AE2A47 MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+199 (0x0360C1A8,0x503A4854,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360C1A8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360C1A8,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 3056 ---
76C30C88 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x149A74D8,0x9C338899,0x00000000,0x00000000)
73AE29BB MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+59 (0x00000000,0x76CAECCB,0x0360CE80,0x22E1FC74)
73AE2A47 MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+199 (0x0360CE80,0x51874E50,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360CE80,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360CE80,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 5432 ---
76C30C88 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x149A7488,0x9DA889D1,0x00000000,0x00000000)
73AE29BB MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+59 (0x00000000,0x76CAECCB,0x0360C3D0,0x237AFDBC)
73AE2A47 MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+199 (0x0360C3D0,0x501C4F98,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360C3D0,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360C3D0,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 5136 ---
76C30C88 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x149A7478,0x9C278C4D,0x00000000,0x00000000)
73AE29BB MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+59 (0x00000000,0x76CAECCB,0x0360C1A8,0x22F5F948)
73AE2A47 MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+199 (0x0360C1A8,0x51934B6C,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360C1A8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360C1A8,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6680 ---
76C30C88 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x149A7458,0x9D5C8E49,0x00000000,0x00000000)
73AE29BB MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+59 (0x00000000,0x76CAECCB,0x0360CE80,0x238EFB44)
73AE2A47 MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+199 (0x0360CE80,0x50E84960,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360CE80,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360CE80,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6204 ---
76C30C88 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x149A7468,0x9D788BF9,0x00000000,0x00000000)
73AE29BB MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+59 (0x00000000,0x76CAECCB,0x0360D948,0x23AAFF94)
73AE2A47 MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+199 (0x0360D948,0x50CC4DB0,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360D948,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360D948,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 2136 ---
76C30C88 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x149A0F98,0x9D1D8F71,0x00000000,0x00000000)
73AE29BB MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+59 (0x00000000,0x76CAECCB,0x0360DB70,0x23CFFC1C)
73AE2A47 MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+199 (0x0360DB70,0x50A94E38,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360DB70,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360DB70,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6352 ---
76C30C88 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x149A0DD8,0x9D268EFD,0x00000000,0x00000000)
73AE29BB MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+59 (0x00000000,0x76CAECCB,0x0360CE80,0x23F4FA98)
73AE2A47 MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+199 (0x0360CE80,0x509248BC,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360CE80,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360CE80,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6348 ---
76C30C88 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x149A0F98,0x9D368D3D,0x00000000,0x00000000)
73AE29BB MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+59 (0x00000000,0x76CAECCB,0x0360CE80,0x23E4F9D8)
73AE2A47 MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+199 (0x0360CE80,0x50824BFC,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360CE80,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360CE80,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6504 ---
76C30C88 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x149A7468,0x9ADC8EED,0x00000000,0x00000000)
73AE29BB MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+59 (0x00000000,0x76CAECCB,0x0360CE80,0x240EFAA8)
73AE2A47 MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+199 (0x0360CE80,0x5768488C,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360CE80,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360CE80,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6500 ---
76C30C88 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x149A0DB8,0x9AEF8DC5,0x00000000,0x00000000)
73AE29BB MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+59 (0x00000000,0x76CAECCB,0x0360E1E8,0x243DF9D0)
73AE2A47 MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+199 (0x0360E1E8,0x575B4BF4,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360E1E8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360E1E8,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 4692 ---
76C30C88 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x149A0C58,0x9A888E71,0x00000000,0x00000000)
73AE29BB MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+59 (0x00000000,0x76CAECCB,0x0360E410,0x245AFB1C)
73AE2A47 MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+199 (0x0360E410,0x573C4938,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360E410,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360E410,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6284 ---
76C30C88 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x149A0C48,0x9AF48319,0x00000000,0x00000000)
73AE29BB MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+59 (0x00000000,0x76CAECCB,0x0360CE80,0x2426F7F4)
73AE2A47 MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+199 (0x0360CE80,0x574045D0,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360CE80,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360CE80,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 5768 ---
76C30C88 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x149A0A98,0x9AA289F9,0x00000000,0x00000000)
73AE29BB MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+59 (0x00000000,0x76CAECCB,0x0360CE80,0x2470FD94)
73AE2A47 MSVCR80.dll endthreadex+199 (0x0360CE80,0x57164FB0,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360CE80,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x73AE29E1,0x0360CE80,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 6820 ---
76E68F86 USER32.dll GetClassLongW+299 (0x00002A80,0x28FDF938,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000)
76E68FCF USER32.dll MsgWaitForMultipleObjects+31 (0x00000002,0x28FDF938,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
0063E885 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+943845 (0x00002A74,0x00000000,0x284F60A8,0x28FDF990)
0064034A WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+950698 (0x28889140,0x96113EA6,0x00000000,0x284F60A8)
0084ADBE WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3091486 (0x00000000,0x28FDF9A8,0x76CAECCB,0x284F60A8)
0084AE66 WoW.exe GetBattlenetAllocator+3091654 (0x284F60A8,0x28FDF9E8,0x7777D24D,0x284F60A8)
76CAECCB kernel32.dll BaseThreadInitThunk+14 (0x284F60A8,0x5B9B4BCC,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D24D ntdll.dll RtlCreateUserProcess+140 (0x0084ADE4,0x284F60A8,0x00000000,0x00000000)
7777D45F ntdll.dll RtlCreateProcessParameters+78 (0x0084ADE4,0x284F60A8,0x00000000,0x00000000)

----------------------------------------
Loaded Modules
----------------------------------------

DBG-MODULE<00300000 00B60000 "WoW.exe" "Wow.pdb" 0 {b74d183e-185e-4c68-b89a918f1dafccb9} 1 1290017575>
DBG-MODULE<03320000 00028000 "nvStereoApiI.dll" "nvStereoApiI.pdb" 0 {18abe100-2c2d-42b8-a6df0be0577736c8} 1 1287247252>
DBG-MODULE<07F40000 0008B000 "nvSCPAPI.dll" "NvSCPAPI.pdb" 0 {782e3d03-5e22-4e87-b89709e09fcf3e9b} 1 1287247237>
DBG-MODULE<08AD0000 001BC000 "nvapi.dll" "nvapi.pdb" 0 {49e82376-0788-4160-8859aeedfd91d439} 1 1287248645>
DBG-MODULE<10000000 0026B000 "xfire_toucan_43094.dll" "xfire_toucan.pdb" 0 {447d57ae-2404-4dec-b572059a8bac5cfe} 1 1278701312>
DBG-MODULE<20C30000 0009C000 "ISWSHEX.dll" "ISWSHEX.pdb" 0 {3a5a3e6a-25c7-4170-be8df2c570c158b8} 1 1276532217>
DBG-MODULE<63C30000 00E0CB42 "Battle.net.dll" "Battle.net.pdb" 0 {b03f8f55-7ccc-4a50-993f06bd248d5180} 1 1285275360 0034B000>
DBG-MODULE<663A0000 00115000 "dbghelp.dll" "dbghelp.pdb" 0 {a95a9676-9559-4b16-959820e93cb1abec} 1 1152389492>
DBG-MODULE<66570000 000CB000 "OPENGL32.dll" "opengl32.pdb" 0 {663e1f4e-5a43-4ae5-9cfd0a2fd4d2c8b8} 1 1162460580>
DBG-MODULE<66640000 00214000 "AcGenral.DLL" "AcGenral.pdb" 0 {aca8fd20-430c-486a-b78e7347c2832a21} 2 1282840389>
DBG-MODULE<66920000 00077000 "AcSpecfc.DLL" "AcSpecfc.pdb" 0 {5d9c6657-894f-4f1d-b69d2d3f798aac95} 2 1282840397>
DBG-MODULE<66A80000 00088000 "AcLayers.dll" "AcLayers.pdb" 0 {f17f56cb-df3a-4f35-ae32ccca3d5e3e9e} 2 1282840390>
DBG-MODULE<66B10000 0099D000 "nvd3dum.dll" "nvd3dum.pdb" 0 {954f9185-ff52-4ef9-85faea3403779885} 1 1287248229>
DBG-MODULE<67840000 00023000 "GLU32.dll" "glu32.pdb" 0 {8d6249e0-dba8-466a-b545ca680b3541ee} 1 1162460374>
DBG-MODULE<69280000 0001E000 "ShimEng.dll" "ShimEng.pdb" 0 {0aebd1de-5d93-4702-9aed0b91936beb52} 2 1162460599>
DBG-MODULE<6B0B0000 00005000 "SHUNIMPL.dll" "shunimpl.pdb" 0 {dca4e2c1-2f2f-431e-a8e1970259edbc0b} 1 1162460607>
DBG-MODULE<6BDF0000 000E5000 "DDRAW.dll" "ddraw.pdb" 0 {58e46585-af6a-4fd4-b01a2ca5c4ea3c09} 2 1200727660>
DBG-MODULE<6D4F0000 001BA000 "d3d9.dll" "d3d9.pdb" 0 {f2f2c4af-2826-4ae3-8e0f6b59235d37f2} 2 1239430917>
DBG-MODULE<6E410000 00028000 "MMDevApi.dll" "MMDevAPI.pdb" 0 {452f79e1-b063-49dc-9a3713f89a2f530e} 2 1239431007>
DBG-MODULE<71440000 00014000 "MSACM32.dll" "msacm32.pdb" 0 {376918e9-68b9-45c7-afadc00c7a541a42} 2 1200727812>
DBG-MODULE<717F0000 00066000 "audioeng.dll" "AUDIOENG.pdb" 0 {f57f050b-fb52-407b-ab928502f1120ec0} 2 1239430913>
DBG-MODULE<71B60000 0002F000 "wdmaud.drv" "wdmaud.pdb" 0 {5cb24b9f-5e84-4de3-9f4c44f9b67f6daa} 2 1239431187>
DBG-MODULE<71D60000 00021000 "AUDIOSES.DLL" "AudioSes.pdb" 0 {4173fb30-795d-4f34-9342da5ac74039b6} 2 1239430915>
DBG-MODULE<72080000 00007000 "midimap.dll" "midimap.pdb" 0 {044c4d10-0360-4195-921abd8ca8f5b806} 1 1239431044>
DBG-MODULE<72090000 00007000 "AVRT.dll" "avrt.pdb" 0 {df0b089a-5e80-4673-83ccbbbbdcf2d028} 2 1200727637>
DBG-MODULE<721E0000 00009000 "msacm32.drv" "msacm32.pdb" 0 {782db637-b594-47cb-bfe9fd3f99cffe74} 1 1239431032>
DBG-MODULE<72580000 0000C000 "dwmapi.dll" "dwmapi.pdb" 0 {1e6f7e83-0693-4dd8-a2953d21a720f52d} 2 1200727745>
DBG-MODULE<72590000 00006000 "d3d8thk.dll" "d3d8thk.pdb" 0 {ff4678b6-6844-42a0-b1ab50df162077d7} 2 1162460352>
DBG-MODULE<725A0000 00046000 "schannel.dll" "schannel.pdb" 0 {fec80030-3deb-4b27-b30f4ec4f5a06c65} 2 1281455606>
DBG-MODULE<72FE0000 00227000 "msi.dll" "msi.pdb" 0 {df1b4d43-f6ac-4959-ab2c7d3b6112909e} 2 1239431123>
DBG-MODULE<736E0000 00004000 "ksuser.dll" "ksuser.pdb" 0 {f4e61857-4910-4231-8000c5ce88b4d6e6} 2 1162460553>
DBG-MODULE<73700000 00005000 "wship6.dll" "wship6.pdb" 0 {476f8599-8bbc-4caa-b520f8f70f796005} 1 1200727984>
DBG-MODULE<73710000 0001A000 "powrprof.dll" "powrprof.pdb" 0 {753f4385-ed22-490d-b8bc77bcc4d6f8a0} 2 1239431186>
DBG-MODULE<73860000 00060000 "WINHTTP.dll" "winhttp.pdb" 0 {1d6d9c33-c0f5-4d29-9d304216f962db7e} 2 1251113831>
DBG-MODULE<738D0000 00007000 "credssp.dll" "credssp.pdb" 0 {eed3e875-812c-4ae3-9e3e990167d18b42} 1 1200727913>
DBG-MODULE<73900000 00005000 "MSIMG32.dll" "msimg32.pdb" 0 {f3ccf1cd-ef72-4758-a292cc67212d6c0c} 2 1162460562>
DBG-MODULE<73960000 0002D000 "WINTRUST.dll" "wintrust.pdb" 0 {c9337737-9275-419f-8173f337914619a0} 2 1261568097>
DBG-MODULE<739A0000 00009000 "HID.DLL" "hid.pdb" 0 {0cf506a5-288d-4658-9470826cc45e4197} 2 1162460382>
DBG-MODULE<73AE0000 0009B000 "MSVCR80.dll" "msvcr80.i386.pdb" 0 {7d5669c7-4314-45cd-84d149ae19fe3cd5} 1 1247366265>
DBG-MODULE<73B80000 00087000 "MSVCP80.dll" "msvcp80.i386.pdb" 0 {8b589b3e-daa7-4433-a9eeca40961093d5} 1 1247366352>
DBG-MODULE<73C70000 00006000 "sensapi.dll" "SensApi.pdb" 0 {5f02ac5b-099a-4a78-a5f7064310f965d9} 2 1162460630>
DBG-MODULE<73CB0000 00014000 "MPR.dll" "mpr.pdb" 0 {ff53b737-ff35-45d6-bc4b20760afe03b4} 2 1239431005>
DBG-MODULE<73CE0000 00062000 "mscms.dll" "mscms.pdb" 0 {e21485bc-9e36-4019-9872e1067a8410c0} 2 1239431056>
DBG-MODULE<73D50000 0003B000 "mswsock.dll" "mswsock.pdb" 0 {3ca66740-970b-4140-ae55aa998dbceaf0} 2 1239431078>
DBG-MODULE<73DB0000 00005000 "wshtcpip.dll" "wshtcpip.pdb" 0 {04f115ec-ecd4-4a42-bcb33b070e9bb3dc} 2 1200727990>
DBG-MODULE<73DD0000 00012000 "pnrpnsp.dll" "pnrpnsp.pdb" 0 {9978701f-0098-42e8-88f7cface2d87b2f} 2 1200727920>
DBG-MODULE<73DF0000 0000C000 "wshbth.dll" "wshbth.pdb" 0 {2cc50f41-a74f-4672-917318db8acf23f7} 1 1239431247>
DBG-MODULE<73E00000 00008000 "winrnr.dll" "winrnr.pdb" 0 {157be48f-e21f-4147-80fe0898d2bc6882} 2 1239431256>
DBG-MODULE<73E10000 0000F000 "napinsp.dll" "NapiNSP.pdb" 0 {40732fc5-8838-438f-adea98874c7be048} 2 1200727830>
DBG-MODULE<73E20000 0000F000 "NLAapi.dll" "nlaapi.pdb" 0 {db930007-33cd-4945-a45fd893d5fd73db} 1 1200727878>
DBG-MODULE<73E30000 00006000 "rasadhlp.dll" "rasadhlp.pdb" 0 {ef7ce7f6-ca80-474c-8b3c401bcede6323} 2 1162460578>
DBG-MODULE<73E40000 0000C000 "rtutils.dll" "rtutils.pdb" 0 {c1913be4-2ba0-43a4-8cca7b2d8022db1d} 2 1276882312>
DBG-MODULE<73E50000 00031000 "TAPI32.dll" "tapi32.pdb" 0 {1acf3bb7-c8f4-4c34-af718b895485f4d5} 2 1162460625>
DBG-MODULE<73E90000 0000D000 "sfc_os.dll" "sfc_os.pdb" 0 {5873e34a-f3b1-4ea1-aeafa41d4ee00f9e} 2 1200727897>
DBG-MODULE<73ED0000 00070000 "dsound.dll" "dsound.pdb" 0 {96a51f12-eff9-4067-b57ff021e65cc618} 2 1239431004>
DBG-MODULE<74190000 00014000 "rasman.dll" "rasman.pdb" 0 {d5e0319f-c21b-4b5e-8e248908a573f984} 2 1200727893>
DBG-MODULE<741B0000 0004A000 "RASAPI32.dll" "rasapi32.pdb" 0 {bae61d2d-4206-402a-97b523f03e9a5424} 2 1239431137>
DBG-MODULE<744F0000 0003B000 "rsaenh.dll" "rsaenh.pdb" 0 {48663193-762a-4e28-a71bd663191de77e} 2 1239431146>
DBG-MODULE<74530000 00085000 "COMCTL32.dll" "comctl32v582.pdb" 0 {c748c77b-3be3-4959-bc4b8d4c0eecefde} 2 1283269431>
DBG-MODULE<745C0000 0003D000 "OLEACC.dll" "oleacc.pdb" 0 {80d69e83-19d7-4c9e-bb0085325dd2f1cc} 1 1255036081>
DBG-MODULE<74600000 00032000 "WINMM.dll" "winmm.pdb" 0 {8624a2b3-85bb-483f-bac6de9dee566fea} 2 1239431254>
DBG-MODULE<746B0000 00006000 "DCIMAN32.dll" "dciman32.pdb" 0 {f71656f1-ecb3-4508-9881383b0c87aa95} 2 1245077505>
DBG-MODULE<74890000 00080000 "UxTheme.dll" "wuxtheme.pdb" 0 {2ced1bed-6bf9-4c93-be45601fa010bac2} 2 1200727939>
DBG-MODULE<74910000 000F2000 "CRYPT32.dll" "crypt32.pdb" 0 {cbdd5844-c045-41a8-85ebbc54aeba6841} 2 1239431204>
DBG-MODULE<74A10000 00005000 "sfc.dll" "sfc.pdb" 0 {053c7126-7fd0-4f0e-aa76c947162d956a} 1 1162460596>
DBG-MODULE<74A40000 00033000 "DINPUT8.dll" "dinput8.pdb" 0 {6c11b801-ed2b-4f61-b9bdccf5c706d65f} 1 1200727666>
DBG-MODULE<74AE0000 00011000 "SAMLIB.dll" "samlib.pdb" 0 {211c4d84-8caa-408c-a4a19879757435ce} 2 1239431138>
DBG-MODULE<74B00000 00021000 "NTMARTA.DLL" "ntmarta.pdb" 0 {0f439ec5-6f71-4782-8d914f59499e4f58} 2 1239431219>
DBG-MODULE<74B30000 0001E000 "USERENV.dll" "userenv.pdb" 0 {b6d4a656-1b0a-472d-b2cb03d440afe9d8} 2 1239431184>
DBG-MODULE<74ED0000 0002C000 "apphelp.dll" "apphelp.pdb" 0 {106d8ed6-41e0-4b86-80350c1d3e541adf} 2 1239430899>
DBG-MODULE<74F00000 00012000 "MSASN1.dll" "msasn1.pdb" 0 {3166fd65-babe-46e0-b353a7a587ff605d} 2 1252064533>
DBG-MODULE<74F80000 00076000 "NETAPI32.dll" "netapi32.pdb" 0 {b9f360f0-dbbc-48a0-ab9a1629c1633c38} 2 1239431081>
DBG-MODULE<75000000 00007000 "WSOCK32.dll" "wsock32.pdb" 0 {7dc375a7-1cd7-46b2-aa6da348f3cc4a33} 2 1200728001>
DBG-MODULE<75010000 00022000 "dhcpcsvc6.DLL" "dhcpcsvc6.pdb" 0 {db7a4b01-1c51-49f0-a9a8a90303675aa9} 2 1239430921>
DBG-MODULE<75040000 00007000 "WINNSI.DLL" "winnsi.pdb" 0 {f491adbd-a8ec-4ce9-92ee9d915003bf04} 1 1200727991>
DBG-MODULE<75050000 0002C000 "DNSAPI.dll" "dnsapi.pdb" 0 {61061f4f-ee84-4dc1-a8070fd0b81a6ef6} 2 1239430965>
DBG-MODULE<75080000 00035000 "dhcpcsvc.DLL" "dhcpcsvc.pdb" 0 {d3fcd232-0c38-45bc-b2e7651badc4be95} 2 1239430920>
DBG-MODULE<750C0000 00019000 "IPHLPAPI.DLL" "iphlpapi.pdb" 0 {756f46f8-b5c7-4e3b-959bd9cdf1bb66e5} 2 1239431076>
DBG-MODULE<750F0000 00008000 "VERSION.dll" "version.pdb" 0 {97d7bf0f-b8a6-47df-8236d5d9f474ae35} 2 1239431186>
DBG-MODULE<75100000 00042000 "WINSPOOL.DRV" "winspool.pdb" 0 {218e0f2b-a759-47db-af6ab39b116259b3} 1 1250009186>
DBG-MODULE<75150000 0019E000 "comctl32.dll" "comctl32.pdb" 0 {e45f2519-121d-4a72-aec1437b69d66211} 2 1283269731>
DBG-MODULE<756D0000 00060000 "Secur32.dll" "wsecur32.pdb" 0 {1385738a-b433-4948-a9ad074830923d1c} 2 1245077651>
DBG-MODULE<75730000 001E8000 "iertutil.dll" "iertutil.pdb" 0 {c7b26e0f-ce8d-444e-b280c1261f7e2b4e} 2 1283925451>
DBG-MODULE<75920000 000E6000 "WININET.dll" "wininet.pdb" 0 {dd158dcd-8a1c-42aa-be1b383f68dffa23} 2 1283925749>
DBG-MODULE<75A10000 00009000 "LPK.DLL" "wlpk.pdb" 0 {c6e9e606-d202-4bff-b7b22064b65ffd15} 2 1239431204>
DBG-MODULE<75A20000 0008D000 "OLEAUT32.dll" "oleaut32.pdb" 0 {0bd45944-7a41-461a-ac54608898a59ad6} 2 1239431130>
DBG-MODULE<75AB0000 000C6000 "ADVAPI32.dll" "advapi32.pdb" 0 {66a66dbc-8b0e-4d88-b54a47510dd8039b} 2 1239430935>
DBG-MODULE<75B80000 00029000 "imagehlp.dll" "imagehlp.pdb" 0 {83857ab5-4af2-42f4-9144544444a77350} 2 1200727817>
DBG-MODULE<75BB0000 000C8000 "MSCTF.dll" "msctf.pdb" 0 {c5866590-73a9-4b89-b2eefaaa7737fc09} 2 1239431059>
DBG-MODULE<75C80000 000F0000 "RPCRT4.dll" "wrpcrt4.pdb" 0 {1c4033a1-7eca-4189-82192733e2311615} 2 1240488939>
DBG-MODULE<75D70000 00B10000 "SHELL32.dll" "shell32.pdb" 0 {e5661c71-198e-45fc-a128ae493041dd6a} 2 1280159508>
DBG-MODULE<76880000 00073000 "COMDLG32.dll" "comdlg32.pdb" 0 {d50a2d8c-0738-4426-ad20e7fc97c8f043} 2 1239431177>
DBG-MODULE<76900000 00090000 "GDI32.dll" "wgdi32.pdb" 0 {ae067aba-7f02-4a11-a207b2d803e0e55a} 2 1239431203>
DBG-MODULE<76990000 00060000 "IMM32.dll" "wimm32.pdb" 0 {a34ee073-e19b-4b9b-97b078fdbae8aca8} 2 1239431203>
DBG-MODULE<76A80000 00145000 "ole32.dll" "ole32.pdb" 0 {ede30219-d571-44fa-ac83675a6573d198} 2 1277744446>
DBG-MODULE<76BD0000 00049000 "WLDAP32.dll" "wldap32.pdb" 0 {bdb50d98-ad48-4ce1-b6b6d332cad547bb} 2 1239431294>
DBG-MODULE<76C20000 00110000 "kernel32.dll" "wkernel32.pdb" 0 {5363fe3a-6b28-4bd5-8adbcaf4c3ff0fe8} 2 1239431360>
DBG-MODULE<76D30000 00059000 "SHLWAPI.dll" "shlwapi.pdb" 0 {4b714443-8490-4537-ae5971195a57c03d} 2 1239431153>
DBG-MODULE<76D90000 0007D000 "USP10.dll" "usp10.pdb" 0 {86f61936-0986-493b-8fe5f09f4826dfd9} 2 1271436420>
DBG-MODULE<76E10000 00006000 "NSI.dll" "nsi.pdb" 0 {37d074df-ca5d-4b5f-b51eb78b39f22bf1} 2 1200727972>
DBG-MODULE<76E20000 0002D000 "WS2_32.dll" "ws2_32.pdb" 0 {a004b77b-4689-467d-8888b44dc5dd5dd7} 2 1200727960>
DBG-MODULE<76E50000 000D0000 "USER32.dll" "wuser32.pdb" 0 {5bf85e5c-9b3d-45fa-90b6f3b44248fbe3} 2 1239431205>
DBG-MODULE<76F20000 00003000 "Normaliz.dll" "normaliz.pdb" 0 {d8993617-5b9a-40c0-bec6ee980acf2a49} 1 1162456386>
DBG-MODULE<76F30000 00133000 "urlmon.dll" "urlmon.pdb" 0 {d8663e79-70eb-47ac-8cdc5d45591a9663} 2 1283925679>
DBG-MODULE<77070000 0018A000 "SETUPAPI.dll" "setupapi.pdb" 0 {3bc12b22-9d75-4162-b904f56161343c0c} 2 1239431145>
DBG-MODULE<77200000 00084000 "CLBCatQ.DLL" "CLBCatQ.pdb" 0 {9e0bf37e-9b7b-468b-a033f0003a14a3a3} 2 1200727663>
DBG-MODULE<77290000 000AA000 "msvcrt.dll" "msvcrt.pdb" 0 {7f8019f7-bfb9-4686-8548036aa5881b4c} 2 1239431070>
DBG-MODULE<776D0000 00007000 "PSAPI.DLL" "psapi.pdb" 0 {fa398191-d257-469c-ba795a86b704d9b9} 2 1162460569>
DBG-MODULE<77700000 00160000 "ntdll.dll" "wntdll.pdb" 0 {73b43fa4-1ad1-4907-8fbbc1571258dcf9} 2 1239431204>
DBG-MODULE<7C340000 00056000 "MSVCR71.DLL" "msvcr71.pdb" 0 {630c7917-5c19-42c0-99c9bc4ed019c609} 2 1045831340>

----------------------------------------
Memory Dump
----------------------------------------

Code: 16 bytes starting at (EIP = 007F2783)

007F2783: 8B 40 08 83 C4 18 F7 46 24 00 40 00 00 74 17 66 [email protected][email protected]

Stack: 1024 bytes starting at (ESP = 00FAF0C4)

* = addr ** * 
00FAF0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 ................
00FAF0D0: 18 4B 9B 00 A7 00 00 00 F1 0B 00 00 F0 26 7F 00 .K...........&..
00FAF0E0: 78 E7 7D 14 20 05 00 00 08 98 44 14 E8 F7 94 14 x.}. .....D.....
00FAF0F0: 34 A4 8B 28 18 F1 FA 00 10 F1 FA 00 12 49 33 00 4..(.........I3.
00FAF100: E8 F7 94 14 C0 FA 96 28 E8 F7 94 14 28 F1 FA 00 .......(....(...
00FAF110: 00 00 00 00 F1 0B 00 00 D0 AF 43 14 00 00 00 00 ..........C.....
00FAF120: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 53 B2 32 00 ............S.2.
00FAF130: 4C F1 FA 00 2C A5 32 00 78 E7 7D 14 F0 26 7F 00 L...,.2.x.}..&..
00FAF140: 01 00 00 00 A8 B0 AA 28 78 E7 7D 14 D8 F1 FA 00 .......(x.}.....
00FAF150: D7 C9 32 00 20 05 00 00 A8 B0 AA 28 01 00 00 00 ..2. ......(....
00FAF160: A8 00 00 00 78 E7 7D 14 30 01 00 00 21 08 82 3C ....x.}.0...!..<
00FAF170: 21 08 82 3C 50 F2 FA 00 72 C5 52 00 44 D7 8B 28 !..<P...r.R.D..(
00FAF180: 90 BD C3 12 44 D7 8B 28 00 00 00 00 E8 F7 94 14 ....D..(........
00FAF190: 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 00 B8 83 76 14 E8 F7 94 14 ..........v.....
00FAF1A0: 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 00 B8 83 76 14 00 00 00 00 ..........v.....
00FAF1B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 C1 ................
00FAF1C0: B8 83 76 14 A0 87 BB 28 07 00 00 00 C8 40 C0 28 ..v....([email protected](
00FAF1D0: 90 FA 96 28 38 B0 AA 28 F4 F1 FA 00 03 A8 32 00 ...(8..(......2.
00FAF1E0: 58 43 3A 28 06 00 00 00 78 E7 7D 14 1F AE 43 00 XC....x.}...C.
00FAF1F0: 2D AE 43 00 08 F2 FA 00 66 63 33 00 78 E7 7D 14 -.C.....fc3.x.}.
00FAF200: D8 AD AA 28 00 00 00 00 64 F2 FA 00 53 9B 32 00 ...(....d...S.2.
00FAF210: 78 E7 7D 14 B0 F2 FA 00 78 E7 7D 14 50 F4 FA 00 x.}.....x.}.P...
00FAF220: 64 F2 FA 00 30 01 00 00 A8 00 00 00 78 E7 7D 14 d...0.......x.}.
00FAF230: 08 F2 FA 00 41 9B 32 00 B0 FB FA 00 01 00 00 00 ....A.2.........
00FAF240: 30 32 43 56 00 00 00 00 D8 D0 9C 00 03 00 00 00 02CV............
00FAF250: 88 F2 FA 00 2C 4F 91 28 2C 4F 91 28 00 02 00 00 ....,O.(,O.(....
00FAF260: 00 00 00 00 8C F2 FA 00 F9 A9 32 00 78 E7 7D 14 ..........2.x.}.
00FAF270: 50 63 33 00 B0 F2 FA 00 00 00 00 00 78 E7 7D 14 Pc3.........x.}.
00FAF280: 02 00 00 00 30 01 00 00 02 00 00 00 B8 F2 FA 00 ....0...........
00FAF290: BD 63 33 00 78 E7 7D 01 50 63 33 00 B0 F2 FA 00 .c3.x.}.Pc3.....
00FAF2A0: 50 02 00 00 40 02 00 00 02 00 00 00 78 E7 7D 14 [email protected]}.
00FAF2B0: D8 AD AA 28 00 00 00 00 EC F2 FA 00 E9 F4 69 00 ...(..........i.
00FAF2C0: 78 E7 7D 14 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FB FF FF FF x.}.............
00FAF2D0: 78 E7 7D 14 B8 83 76 14 5D 79 93 28 00 00 00 00 x.}...v.]y.(....
00FAF2E0: 00 00 00 00 B8 83 76 14 02 00 00 00 0C F3 FA 00 ......v.........
00FAF2F0: C2 F5 69 00 E1 B1 00 00 2C 77 93 28 03 00 00 00 ..i.....,w.(....
00FAF300: B8 83 76 14 00 00 00 00 2C 77 93 28 2C F3 FA 00 ..v.....,w.(,...
00FAF310: 24 02 42 00 5D 79 93 28 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 $.B.]y.(........
00FAF320: 00 00 00 00 2C 77 93 28 2C 77 93 28 44 F3 FA 00 ....,w.(,w.(D...
00FAF330: 4D 0A 42 00 9C A0 9C 00 00 00 00 00 9C A0 9C 00 M.B.............
00FAF340: 78 E7 7D 14 64 F3 FA 00 3F EC 43 00 9C A0 9C 00 x.}.d...?.C.....
00FAF350: 00 00 00 00 D0 EB 43 00 78 E7 7D 14 00 02 00 00 ......C.x.}.....
00FAF360: 40 E5 9C 00 80 F3 FA 00 2C A5 32 00 78 E7 7D 14 @.......,.2.x.}.
00FAF370: D0 EB 43 00 00 00 00 00 88 AD AA 28 78 E7 7D 14 ..C........(x.}.
00FAF380: 0C F4 FA 00 D7 C9 32 00 00 02 00 00 88 AD AA 28 ......2........(
00FAF390: 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 78 E7 7D 14 50 00 00 00 ....`...x.}.P...
00FAF3A0: 80 DA 89 27 04 00 00 00 04 F4 FA 00 80 DA 89 27 ...'...........'
00FAF3B0: 04 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 04 F4 FA 00 2C 4B 33 00 [email protected],K3.
00FAF3C0: 78 E7 7D 14 D0 F4 FA 00 00 00 00 00 80 DA 89 27 x.}............'
00FAF3D0: E8 F7 94 14 FE 4E 33 00 05 00 00 00 B8 83 76 14 .....N3.......v.
00FAF3E0: 01 00 00 00 78 E7 7D 14 D0 F4 FA 00 58 8D 5C 28 ....x.}.....X.\(
00FAF3F0: D0 80 76 14 B8 83 76 14 88 81 BB 28 09 00 00 00 ..v...v....(....
00FAF400: 60 A8 A2 28 28 4D 63 28 F8 AC AA 28 28 F4 FA 00 `..((Mc(...((...
00FAF410: 03 A8 32 00 E8 14 3B 28 02 00 00 00 78 E7 7D 14 ..2...;(....x.}.
00FAF420: 78 E7 7D 14 01 00 00 00 3C F4 FA 00 66 63 33 00 x.}.....<...fc3.
00FAF430: 78 E7 7D 14 88 95 D3 25 FF FF FF FF 98 F4 FA 00 x.}....%........
00FAF440: 53 9B 32 00 78 E7 7D 14 E4 F4 FA 00 78 E7 7D 14 S.2.x.}.....x.}.
00FAF450: 0C F6 FA 00 98 F4 FA 00 50 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 ........P...`...
00FAF460: 78 E7 7D 14 3C F4 FA 00 41 9B 32 00 B0 FB FA 00 x.}.<...A.2.....
00FAF470: 01 00 00 00 30 32 43 56 00 00 00 00 94 F4 FA 00 ....02CV........
00FAF480: 12 49 33 00 80 DA 89 27 03 00 00 00 D0 F4 FA 00 .I3....'........
00FAF490: B1 57 33 00 00 00 00 00 C0 F4 FA 00 F9 A9 32 00 .W3...........2.
00FAF4A0: 78 E7 7D 14 50 63 33 00 E4 F4 FA 00 FF FF FF FF x.}.Pc3.........
00FAF4B0: 78 E7 7D 14 20 01 00 00 50 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 x.}. ...P.......
00FAF4C0: EC F4 FA 00 BD 63 33 00 78 E7 7D 01 50 63 33 00 .....c3.x.}.Pc3.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

List of running WoW processes:

Process: C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe; pid: 2036

======================================================================
Hardware/Driver Information:
Processor: 0x9
Page Size: 4096
Min App Address: 0x10000
Max App Address: 0x7ffeffff
Processor Mask: 0x7
Number of Processors: 3
Processor Type: 8664
Allocation Granularity: 65536
Processor Level: 16
Processor Revision: 1026
Os Version: 5.1
Os Service Pack: 2.0

Percent memory used: 56
Total physical memory: 8587194368
Free physical memory: 3743940608
Page file: 17372053504
Total virtual memory: 2147352576
Free virtual memory: 2060111872

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In case I've missed anything let me know!

Any help appreciated.

Regards, Song


----------



## Dannnn (Dec 4, 2010)

Nobody seems to help on here mate :L ive waited for a few hours. Good Luck though..


----------



## Songdingo (Dec 4, 2010)

Patience! It's saturday! (;


----------



## Songdingo (Dec 4, 2010)

Okay, clearly I'm stupid as hell but ye. The simplest solution actually worked; deleting Cache, interface and wtf folders. I had actually read that before on bnet's official support but was like naah that can't work. *Bangs head on wall* Thanks for your time.


----------



## Kjole (Dec 10, 2010)

Just thought it was worth adding.... I also ran into error 132. After deleting cache, wtf and interface the problem resolved. I began replacing my addons one at a time and discovered the addon AtlasLoot caused the error to return... Deleted the Atlasloot addon and problem went away again.


----------

